# Favorite Broadheads



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll start by saying I shoot a Hoyt Charger at 70 lb draw weight. Whisker biscut, but gonna change that. Paper tuned, and 5 pin sight, out last one at 50 yards. I'm relatively new to bow hunting, but so far (just started this season) I'm 4/4 with a squirrel (with a field point), a hog (with a Toxic broadhead), and 2 cull bucks with G5 Strykers. I really like the strykers and Toxics. None of the animals went farther than 50 yards. Perfect shot placement on all of them. 
So My question is, what broadhead do you guys prefer shooting a 350/340 grain arrrow (I shoot carbon express reds with luminocks). Only shot Toxics on pigs, and G5 Strikers on deer. Really impressed with both. The Toxic did a hell of a job, and it and the G5 are real close to my favorites (both 100 gr w/ 70 lbdraw). They both fly relatively similarly and don't even have to zero for them. I just use my field point sights and it hits the same place every time. Any one else have good luck with either of these broadheads?


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I shoot the G5 Strikers and absolutely love them. They are one of sharpest out of the package as they come, and all the reviews say the same. I've never used the toxics so I can't comment on those. Some other broadheads I've used were thunderheads, slick tricks, and muzzy...all being 100gr on a 400 spine arrow. Thunderheads to me seemed very flighty...not very consistent. Muzzys IMO are very tuff and relatively sharp out of the package. I've had great luck with slick tricks (I shot the standard 100gr 4 blade) and would not hesitate to use these again. At the end of the day my broadhead of choice is the G5 striker, they fly like field points and I havenâ€™t had one let me down yet. I've used them with a Hoyt alphamax for years and this year I'm shooting them with a Mathews Creed. Every broadhead has its pros and cons and different people will both love some and hate some. I'd look for the features that are most important to you (cutting diameter, sharpness, style) and give them a shot. Personally I don't think you'll go wrong with the strikers.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Slick trick! I shoot the 125 grain and have never lost a deer with them. I've shot 15-20 deer with them and love them. The only problem I have with them is trying to find my arrow after it blows thru the deer like they weren't even there!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I have been shooting Slick Trick 100gr Magnums. So far I have had very good results. They shoot right with my field points with very little to no additional tuning. They are super sharp and penetrate very well.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've been shooting the Shuttle T-locks since they came out and haven't had a problem with them. They've killed every deer that I've shot at.

TH


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks guys for the replies. Sounds like I'll stick with the G5 Stryker this year. Might try a Toxic on a deer to see how it works. I'll also look into the others you guys mentioned and see how they fly for me. Thanks again


----------



## Lippy (Mar 22, 2011)

Been shooting Strykers since I started bow hunting and haven't had a reason to change. Seems like everyone is changing to Rage because the size of the wound it make but I have always been successful with the strikers. I shoot each head at least twice before having to change the blades and even on the second go around they still make a full pass through. Let see a rage do that!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

two-four bladed fixed blade: magnus, zwickey, muzzy phantoms, montecs, etc. will ALWAYS WORK. With mechanicals, IT'S JUST A MATTER OF TIME!!

When I was a kid I watched a Saturday morning tv outdoor show in which a guy shot an elephant with a two bladed zwickey. The pachyderm was dead in 20 seconds.


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Slick tricks


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I've shot a ton of animals with strykers. I shoot the rage hypodermic but that head you have is excellent.

Is your arrow weight without the field point? I think that arrow is too light for your set up. A heavier arrow will slow you down but your going to way increase KE and momentum that you'll need with bigger animals.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Many to choose from and it really depends on what works well out of your setup and the type of hunting. Here are the populars ones (may have missed a few)

- Silver flames (don't hear much bad things about them except they are $$)
- Magnus
- Steelforce
- Slick tricks (lots of good reviews)
- G5

Each broadhead you will hear good and bad about. But stick to the populars ones and I think you'll be good 2 go.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Slick Trick 100 gr magnum. Look no further my friend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

use whatever top of the line broadhead you like as long as it is scary sharp.

I use slick tricks. highly recommend and i have no reason to try any others at all.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

My favorite broadhead is a 155 grain Hoyt 2/4 blade Shortcut...but they don't make them any more. Been filling my tags with them for about 30 years and have NEVER lost a deer with them. Blown completely through spines, both leg bones on a deer, and even stuck one in a 16 ga. steel feeder leg once. Thankfully I bought a lifetime supply of them while I could. Second favorite would be a Zwickey.

I will not shoot mechanicals. I know they have made improvements over the years, but I still see my buddies lose deer with them on shots that would have been deadly with a heavy fixed blade. But that's just my opinion...shoot what works for you until it doesn't work.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

*Shuttle T's*

I second the shuttle t's. It's the only broadhead I've shot that has exited every time! The exit hole is the most important for blood trails and they always produce one. My friend's 12 year old lost 3 deer this year before switching to the T's and killed the 1st fallow he shot this weekend. It's the only broadhead that exited.

The other comment about mechanicals is absolutely correct... "It's just a matter of time".

BTW - I shoot a 70#, Z7, 30" with MDX (Heavy) Arrows and have had very few mechanicals exit... (Rage, spitfires or T3's....) Go to Rage's website and watch their videos. Very few pass throughs....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

got to agree w Jammer.

Thunderheads prob. one of the top sellers nationwide

I changed over to rocky mountain supremes years ago, they punch a brutal hole, check em out


----------

